# Terralux TLE-6EXB: How bright should it be?



## CandleFranky (Jan 1, 2008)

I have upgraded my Maglite 2D first with the original Maglite LED upgrade module and after it tested the TLE-6EXB. Result: The TLE-6EXB seems to be darker in the Spot and the spill. :thumbsdow

I have also upgraded my Minimag 2AA with a TLE-5EX, that's an impressive light. If I switch on both flashlights, you can no longer detect visible light from the TLE-6EXB, because the TLE-5EX is much brighter then the TLE-6EXB.

What are your experiences?


----------



## robm (Jan 1, 2008)

In a 2 cell 2D, in my testing, the 6EXB gives over 1.5 the output of the MagLED module (approx 80 lumens vs 50 - according to my 'lightbox'), peak lux is also slightly higher (approx 5000 vs 4000), although this obviously varies according to the focus.

Just double checking - you do have the 6EXB (normally black) for 2-3 cells, and not the 6EX (normally grey) 4+ cells?


----------



## CandleFranky (Jan 1, 2008)

robm said:


> Just double checking - you do have the 6EXB (normally black) for 2-3 cells, and not the 6EX (normally grey) 4+ cells?


Thank you, robm! :thumbsup:

I have definitly the black 6EX*B*-version, because there is a warning on it --> "2 to 3 Cells only"

Your 6EXB gives approx 80 lumens? Should be 140 lumens, if you believe Terralux. Do you have the TLE-5EX for the Minimag 2AA too? Because it is brighter then my 6EXB on the 2D Maglight. Terralux rates the TLE-5EX with 140 lumens too.


----------



## Darkpower (Jan 1, 2008)

CandleFranky said:


> I have upgraded my Maglite 2D first with the original Maglite LED upgrade module and after it tested the TLE-6EXB. Result: The TLE-6EXB seems to be darker in the Spot and the spill. :thumbsdow
> 
> I have also upgraded my Minimag 2AA with a TLE-5EX, that's an impressive light. If I switch on both flashlights, you can no longer detect visible light from the TLE-6EXB, because the TLE-5EX is much brighter then the TLE-6EXB.
> 
> What are your experiences?


 
Yea I did the same last week. I ordered two TLE-5EX and two TLE-6EXB. I feel I pretty much wasted about $100. I already had the OEM maglite drop in for all my 3-D cell maglites. The TLE-6EXB is just a tiny bit brighter and I am somewhat disappointed, it also has less run-time then the MAG LED OEM drop in. The TLE-5EX was quite a bit brighter then the last LED drop-in I used in the mini-mag but not by very much, and the $25 that I paid would have been better spent on a new Brinkmann or Dorcey. Overall the TLE-6EXB was a disappointment.


----------



## thermal guy (Jan 1, 2008)

The 140LM call out is at the emitter.That being the case you would be getting something like 80LM out the front


----------



## robm (Jan 1, 2008)

CandleFranky said:


> Your 6EXB gives approx 80 lumens? Should be 140 lumens, if you believe Terralux.



As *thermal guy* said, the 140 lumens is at the emitter, typical losses account for about 1/3, so 80-90 'out the front'.
Incidentally, with 3 cells I get about 100 lumens - about the same as the 6EX with 6 AAs.

I haven't got a 5EX, so can't compare


----------



## Khaytsus (Jan 1, 2008)

It's often mentioned that the MagLED output drops off *rapidly* as it warms up, the Terralux is not nearly as bad in that regard.

I've never seen the MagLED output, but I'm very happy with the output from my TLE-6EX in my 4D Mag.


----------



## CandleFranky (Jan 1, 2008)

robm said:


> As *thermal guy* said, the 140 lumens is at the emitter, typical losses account for about 1/3, so 80-90 'out the front'.
> Incidentally, with 3 cells I get about 100 lumens - about the same as the 6EX with 6 AAs. I haven't got a 5EX, so can't compare


Thank you all for your informations! :wave:



Khaytsus said:


> It's often mentioned that the MagLED output drops off *rapidly* as it warms up, the Terralux is not nearly as bad in that regard.


You are right, but ... my warmed up original Maglite Upgrade is equally bright as the Terralux 6EXB from the start.



Darkpower said:


> Overall the TLE-6EXB was a disappointment.


It seems, we have the same feelings. But Terralux makes such an impressive promotion for the 6EXB, that I've thought "just give me this magic 6EXB". And then ... I have to recognize, that the original Maglite Upgrade is the far better decision.


----------



## robm (Jan 1, 2008)

CandleFranky said:


> You are right, but ... my warmed up original Maglite Upgrade is equally bright as the Terralux 6EXB from the start.




If that is the case, then it sounds like you have a faulty drop-in.

Out of interest, are you comparing these together side by side?
I ask because if you view one light, then change the drop in and view again, it is *very* difficult to compare differences of less than 100%.

That is where light meters and lightboxes, for objective measurements, come into their own.

I understand that you are unhappy with your 6EXB, but I am very impressed with mine, enough to have just ordered a second one (in addition to the 2 x 6EXs I have). I would not choose a MagLED over a Terralux. (FYI I also have a number of high power multi-LED Mag mods, but they are different beasts).

IMO the Terralux drop-ins do what they claim to, a significant upgrade for a Mag. They do not however, turn it into a light 'monster'  (although the TLE 300 may do)


----------



## Patriot (Jan 1, 2008)

I want to first say that it's possible that you have a faulty 6EXB, but more often than faulty LEDs is the inability of our eyes to discern the difference in output. I have four Terraluxs in total and they consistently meter higher and have less thermal drop than any of the MagLEDs. The only way to really verify what is actually happening is with a light meter.

When the Stock MagLED is switched on, it really initially looks quite good. The problem is that it steadily drops in output to about 50% as the temperature stabilizes over a 10 minute period. If you don't see a difference between a warmed up MagLED and a just switched on 6EXB then you might have a problem with the Terralux. 

Keep in mind that small hot spots always seems to appear brighter even if the light isn't producing as much overall output. If the 6EXB isn't perfectly centered in the reflector and the MagLED is, then it possible for the well focused MagLED to _appear_ brighter when it really isn't.

There is a very unscientific and generic way to help you to determine overall output and that's with a ceiling bounce test in a small bedroom or bathroom. Take each light into the room and let your eyes adjust to the dark for 30 seconds. Use the momentary feature to alternatingly shine one light on the ceiling and then the other right after it for about a two second burst each. So, one light will be on and the other is going off. Switch back and forth several times and don't overlap the timing so that both lights are on at any one time because this will throw of your eyes. Don't look up at the ceiling but just look at the walls or the floor and other objects in the room. Make sure that you're shining both lights at or close to the same spot on the ceiling. The human eye is capable of discerning between about 10,000 levels of light so it's pretty sensitive to seeing a difference in output with this method provided that the color temperatures are close. Give it a shot and see what you think.


----------



## mdocod (Jan 1, 2008)

My observation is that it is in the same ballpark as my old LEDbeams as afr as raw output goes, however it achieves the same brightness using about half the power consumption, (LEDbeam ran around 4-4.5W on fresh cells, the TLE-6EXB seems to run around 2-2.5W on 2 cells). The TLE-6EXB is of course also boost regulated so it will get better use of the cells than my old LEDbeam, .. Overall I'm satisfied.. I might get a TLE-6EX to use in a 4D mag on alkalines and stick to NIMH in the 2D.


----------



## CandleFranky (Jan 1, 2008)

robm said:


> Out of interest, are you comparing these together side by side? I ask because if you view one light, then change the drop in and view again, it is *very* difficult to compare differences of less than 100%. That is where light meters and lightboxes, for objective measurements, come into their own.


You are right. I have only one Maglite 2D. BUT the subjective differences between the Maglite- (better) and the Terralux-Upgrade (worse) in the spot _and_ the spill are significant. Even more significant is the difference beetween the TLE-5EX (better) for my Minimag AA and the TLE-6EXB (worse), which I CAN compare side by side. If I switch on the TLE-5EX, I can no longer detect the light from the TLE-6EXB. :mecry:

As I said: The TLE-6EXB should be at least a littler bit brighter then the original Maglite LED-Upgrade, but my version isn't.


----------



## ChopsLED (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope you all don't mind me asking, but...

I know this is about the 6EXB, but does anyone know how the TLE-6EX compares to the older Diamond Luxeon III that I currently have in my 5D Maglite? (it's only using 3Ds with 2 DIY dummies ATM but will be using all 5Ds when the 6EX arrives)

Both are rated at 3 watts, but the TLE-6EX is obviously newer technology. I'm just curious because I ordered the 6EX as an upgrade from the Luxeon III.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## cfromc (Jan 2, 2008)

I just built a MM 2AA with the 5EX and a 2D with the 6EXB for a friend for Christmas. With both on new cells, the 6EXB was noticeably brighter with longer throw, a bigger and brighter hotspot and more spill. Both lights were new, drop-ins were new, batteries were new, and they were compared side to side. Maybe I just got lucky but I think if a 6EXB isn't brighter than a 5EX, something is wrong.


----------



## Khaytsus (Jan 2, 2008)

ChopsLED said:


> I hope you all don't mind me asking, but...
> 
> I know this is about the 6EXB, but does anyone know how the TLE-6EX compares to the older Diamond Luxeon III that I currently have in my 5D Maglite? (it's only using 3Ds with 2 DIY dummies ATM but will be using all 5Ds when the 6EX arrives)
> 
> ...



A Lux III overdriven a bit will put out around 60 bulb lumens.. The 6EX should put out 140 bulb lumens.

Remember, wattage is how much power it's USING, not putting out. So assuming they're both 3W, the Terralux is obviously over twice as efficient.


----------



## ChopsLED (Jan 2, 2008)

Khaytsus said:


> A Lux III overdriven a bit will put out around 60 bulb lumens.. The 6EX should put out 140 bulb lumens.
> 
> Remember, wattage is how much power it's USING, not putting out. So assuming they're both 3W, the Terralux is obviously over twice as efficient.


 
So I'm good then? That's good news! Thanks!!! :wave:


----------



## CandleFranky (Jan 3, 2008)

cfromc said:


> Maybe I just got lucky but I think if a 6EXB isn't brighter than a 5EX, something is wrong.


I will check this, thx. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2008)

I too own the TLE-6EX*B* & MagLED (drop-in) modules, please keep in mind Terralux quotes the 'B' variant on 2 cells @ 100 lumen which is equivalent to the MagLED drop-in's rated output :thumbsup:

Please also note that the LED emitter can and does come adrift of the thermal-dissipating mounting (aluminium screw-on base), as is the case with my own resulting in reduced output (which is why I purchased some Alumina epoxy), while the MagLED has reasonable performance the B variant from TerraLux has better throw/brightness (as previously mentioned


----------



## CandleFranky (Jan 4, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I too own the TLE-6EX*B* & MagLED (drop-in) modules, please keep in mind Terralux quotes the 'B' variant on 2 cells @ 100 lumen which is equivalent to the MagLED drop-in's rated output :thumbsup:
> 
> Please also note that the LED emitter can and does come adrift of the thermal-dissipating mounting (aluminium screw-on base), as is the case with my own resulting in reduced output (which is why I purchased some Alumina epoxy), while the MagLED has reasonable performance the B variant from TerraLux has better throw/brightness (as previously mentioned


Very helpful informations, thank you! :twothumbs


----------



## robm (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you have links for these bits of info (for future reference)?

:thanks:



[email protected] said:


> I too own the TLE-6EX*B* & MagLED (drop-in) modules, please keep in mind *Terralux quotes the 'B' variant on 2 cells @ 100 lumen* which is equivalent to the *MagLED drop-in's rated output* :thumbsup:


----------



## ChopsLED (Jan 6, 2008)

Well my TLE-6EX came in a couple of days ago. The first thing I noticed right away is that the large "Maglite donut" is completely gone and that there is a nice, solid bright beam of light there now. The second thing I noticed is that the 6EX is most definately brighter than my old Diamond Luxeon III drop-in. I wouldn't go as far to say that it's nearly twice as bright, but notheless it is brighter. It's also nice to have all 5 D-cells in my Mag again instead of 3Ds and two DIY dummies in there.

All in all, I'm happy with this little upgrade. It's simply incredible how much light a single little LED can throw off these days, and the 6EX isn't even the strongest one out there! One of these days I'm going to buy a new 6D Maglite and drop in one of those Malkoff suckers and/or do one of those multi-LED mods. :thumbsup:

It's just amazing how far technology as brought LEDs over the past 30-40 years. My father still as a stash of the very first LEDs to come out on the market, the ones that had the small brass/copper colored metal bases, and all the light they produce is just a very small, pin-hole sized dot that's very dim.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2008)

robm said:


> Do you have links for these bits of info (for future reference)?
> 
> :thanks:



AFAIK the data was originally quoted on TerraLux's own site, I've just visited there and can no longer find such information... what I did note however was the picture of the 6EXB drop-in looks like an alternative K2 emitter (instead of the Seoul P4) has been utilized, perhaps the newer variant has overcome the 2 cell power lag issue? :thumbsup:

To better illustrate this see the beam shots below, the left focus point is the TLE-6EXB powered by 2 D alkalines @ 1.6v each beside it the magLED drop-in is powered by 3 D alkalines @ 1.57v each both at 6ft distance from focus point...







For additional reference, here now is the same configuration only the TLE-6EXB is now powered by 3D alkalines (note the dramatic difference)






For the life of me I can't recall where I read the quoted 100 lumen output for the Maglite Mag-LED drop in module, thus it's likely to be inaccurate (my apologies) however the module I've been using to compare the 2 isn't drastically behind the TerraLux drop-in's performance (with both LEDs cold), and significantly better than the TLE-6EXB powered by the 2 D cells (as demonstrated above) :twothumbs


----------



## robm (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for that [email protected] - useful information (I don't have a 3 cell MagLED in the collection :shakehead ).

I think the pictures on the Terralux site are from the old K2 based version - notice the red 'heatsink'.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2008)

No problem... I'll endeavour to slap together another DIY dummy D cell in the next few days to allow for some 2 x D cell comparison beam shots of the TerraLux & MagLED drop ins, it's a real pity I can't give you any raw data from a light meter, thus beam shots will have to suffice  

FWIW I only own 1 3D cell, hence the need for the dummy D cells to even up the playing field when comparing light engines


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jan 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I too own the TLE-6EX*B* & MagLED (drop-in) modules, please keep in mind Terralux quotes the 'B' variant on 2 cells @ 100 lumen which is equivalent to the MagLED drop-in's rated output :thumbsup:



For reference:

I equipped a new 2C and a new 3C with fresh batteries and identical 6EXBs. Using the above ceiling bounce test, I compared both lights. No mater how I held them, where I pointed them, and despite wanting it NOT to be true, the 3cell (4.5 volts) was noticeably brighter than the 2cell (3 volts) in every case.

I have no way to test, but I would believe that 2/3 cells = 100/140 lumens.


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 8, 2008)

CandleFranky said:


> I have upgraded my Maglite 2D first with the original Maglite LED upgrade module and after it tested the TLE-6EXB. Result: The TLE-6EXB seems to be darker in the Spot and the spill. :thumbsdow
> 
> I have also upgraded my Minimag 2AA with a TLE-5EX, that's an impressive light. If I switch on both flashlights, you can no longer detect visible light from the TLE-6EXB, because the TLE-5EX is much brighter then the TLE-6EXB.
> 
> What are your experiences?


 

Hi CandleFranky,

I have posted my experience here 

Patric


----------



## arty (Jan 8, 2008)

Patric - I missed your post before. The Malkoffs probably don't run forever like a Maglite LED dropin. I used the 3D with the Malkoff a number of hours before there was any dimming at all. I only noticed it when comparing it with a less used Malkoff dropin for my Surefire 6P. At first, the Malkoff was much brighter. After some hours, the dropin in the 6p seemed to have brighter spill. When I checked the batteries on a ZTS tester they were at 80%.

I recently got a Malkoff dropin for the 4DMaglite. I have been using it for a few days now - 3 days. It is the 4-6D model.

It is far and away the brightest light I own, with super throw and a bright spill.
I measured the spot at 15,500 lux. It will light up a yard and still let you light up a house more than 1 block away.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

Okay... as promised here is the ceiling bounce test (aka beam shots) for both the 6EXB & MagLED drop-in powered by only 2 'fresh' D cell alkalines... the MagLED continues to exhibit it's signature yellowish tint


----------



## robm (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi [email protected],

Is this a 2D MagLED, or the same 3D MagLED used previously (but underdriven with only 2D)?

In this photo the 6EXB looks much brighter than the MagLED. 
So for 2 cells, the 6EXB is actually much brighter than the MagLED?
For 3 cells there is little difference?

Finally (sorry to be a pedant) - _ceiling bounce test _is normally used to refer to a simple output comparison, where lights are pointed at the ceiling one at a time, and the 'bounced' light compared, rather than the hotspot.
[/pedant]


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 8, 2008)

[email protected],

You may excuse but I highly doubt that your image shows a fair comparison between the Terralux LED and Maglite LED. When I look at the image I think that this was about the difference I experienced when changed from the standard krypton bulb to the Terralux LED. (and the batteries were a bit low) The difference between my D2-Terralux and Maglite D3 LED who I compared, was noticable, but not nearly THAT big! Your image shows a brightness difference of several times.

Regards, Patric


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

robm said:


> Is this a 2D MagLED, or the same 3D MagLED used previously (but underdriven with only 2D)?



No it's the very same LED drop-in 'underdriven'



robm said:


> In this photo the 6EXB looks much brighter than the MagLED.
> So for 2 cells, the 6EXB is actually much brighter than the MagLED?
> For 3 cells there is little difference?



After reading both yours & Patric's replies I re-examined my results with fresh 'daytime' inside beam-shots (and included the base-of-drop-in voltage), so now you'll notice a closer comparison (not sure what occurred with last nights effort? ) but you can still notice the TerraLux unit is brighter, oh and I've edited the previous post to reflect this outcome  



robm said:


> Finally (sorry to be a pedant) - _ceiling bounce test _is normally used to refer to a simple output comparison, where lights are pointed at the ceiling one at a time, and the 'bounced' light compared, rather than the hotspot.



That's okay... you're permitted to be pedantic, thanks for the explanation 



Swedpat said:


> You may excuse but I highly doubt that your image shows a fair comparison between the Terralux LED and Maglite LED. When I look at the image I think that this was about the difference I experienced when changed from the standard krypton bulb to the Terralux LED. (and the batteries were a bit low) The difference between my D2-Terralux and Maglite D3 LED who I compared, was noticable, but not nearly THAT big! Your image shows a brightness difference of several times.


 

After reading your response I had to recheck my findings (and took an emitter comparison shot as well) but there remains an obvious significant difference between the TLE-6EXB @ 3.15v & the MagLED @ 4.71v, there's no escaping the fact that the emitter with the higher Vin outshines it's lower powered brethren, just curious what were the drop-in-base voltages on the 2 Maglites LED's you tested?


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 9, 2008)

> After reading your response I had to recheck my findings (and took an emitter comparison shot as well) but there remains an obvious significant difference between the TLE-6EXB @ 3.15v & the MagLED @ 4.71v, there's no escaping the fact that the emitter with the higher Vin outshines it's lower powered brethren, just curious what were the drop-in-base voltages on the 2 Maglites LED's you tested?


 
Oh, I have no idea, this is above my knowledge. I just compared the D2-Terralux to a Maglite D3 LED (the dealer put fresh alkaline batteries into a brand new example). My batteries were not fresh, but I understand this doesn't matter because the brightness is constant almost to the end of the runtime.

According to your image of Terralux vs MagliteLED 3,15V the brightness seems to be quite equal, but the 4,71V Maglite seems to be much stronger than the Terralux 3,15V. I cannot give an explanation, but as well I and the dealer agreed about the MagliteD2-Terralux was brighter than the Maglite D3 LED. Yes, the colours are correct at the images, the Terralux is blue in comparison to Maglites own LED.

Regards, Patric


----------



## robm (Jan 9, 2008)

*[email protected] - *which MagLED is yours, a 2 or a 3 cell?
Also in your pictures, do the hosts include dummy cells (e.g. the 4D Mag host actually has 3 D cells and 1 dummy)?
Finally, are the voltages you measured resting voltages (which don't actually mean much) or in use?

I currently don't know what conclusion to draw  :thinking: -right now it appears that:
6EXB w/2D is similar brightness to your (not sure which version yet) MagLED on 2D 
6EXB w/3D is similar brightness to MagLED w/3D
6EXB w/2D is less bright than the MagLED w/3D
On the same cells I would have expected the 6EXB to be brighter (mine is much brighter on 2D vs a 2D MagLED - 80 vs 50 'lumens)

Maybe some of this 'anomaly' is down to the fact these are 'cold' brightness, and it is known that the MagLED drops to about 50% output, once it has warmed up.

Also the 6EXB is designed for different voltages. The MagLED is not, and should be underdriven or over driven on more/less cells.

Finally (part 2 ), is it possible to take underexposed pictures, as once the hotspot is overexposed/saturated it is very difficult to compare - e.g if the camera overexposes areas illuminated with 5000 lux, then 2 lights at 6000 and 25000 appear very similar.

But I do appreciate your efforts :thumbsup:


----------



## robm (Jan 9, 2008)

Just tried to do my own beamshots, comparing:

6EXB (3 cells) vs 6EXB (2 cells) vs MagLED (2 cells)

Lightbox output readings (approx lumens):
1400(100) 920(70) 600(50)

Peak lux at approx 1m (relative distance):
7500(85) 5000(70) 4800(70)

The image does not illustrate these differences which was apparent to the naked eye (do not compare pictures with each other - camera adjusted exposure time ):

6EXB (3 cells) vs 6EXB (2 cells) vs MagLED (2 cells)




6EXB (2 cells) vs MagLED (2 cells)




6EXB (3 cells) vs MagLED (2 cells)




Which I suppose, only goes to show - don't trust beam shots from me :thumbsdow

EDIT: top tip, take the MagLED (2 cell) out of the host before putting the 2x18650 cells back in. No more MagLED beam shots for me :shakehead


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 9, 2008)

Robm,

If your comparison is correct the 6EXB is ca 40% brighter with the D3 than the D2, despite of the statement from the manufacturer of same brightness. This means I would find it justified to get a D3 for this bulb!
But I don't understand how the brightness can be constant during the most af runtime if the brightness increases with 3 batteries. 
I mean when the voltage after a while from the 3 R20 batteries would decrease to the level of 2 fresh R20 the brightness also would?

Regards, Patric


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

robm said:


> *[email protected] - *which MagLED is yours, a 2 or a 3 cell?
> Also in your pictures, do the hosts include dummy cells (e.g. the 4D Mag host actually has 3 D cells and 1 dummy)?
> Finally, are the voltages you measured resting voltages (which don't actually mean much) or in use?



1) The MagLED is originally from a 3D cell Maglite
2) Yes the hosts do include dummy cells to complete circuit
3) Voltages measured @ base of drop-in prior to operation (to ensure comparable LED Vin)





robm said:


> Maybe some of this 'anomaly' is down to the fact these are 'cold' brightness, and it is known that the MagLED drops to about 50% output, once it has warmed up.
> 
> Also the 6EXB is designed for different voltages. The MagLED is not, and should be underdriven or over driven on more/less cells.



Agreed, I must say that 'light box' you've created seems like a better way to compare the luminosity of various devices



robm said:


> Finally (part 2 ), is it possible to take underexposed pictures, as once the hotspot is overexposed/saturated it is very difficult to compare - e.g if the camera overexposes areas illuminated with 5000 lux, then 2 lights at 6000 and 25000 appear very similar.



Not a problem here's the 2 cell 6EXB Vs. 3 cell MagLED at the lowest exposure settings available on the camera...












FWIW I noted an odd anomaly myself last shift, whilst operating the 6EXB for approximately 30+ minutes (continuously) in a fully assembled Maglite, I was able to touch the outer screw-in portion immediately after turning off the torch & disassembling on the spot... could the optics/head be offering an additional thermal dissipation pathway?


----------



## robm (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the update [email protected] :twothumbs

I just found the exposure settings on the camera, so will try again later - but no MagLED this time :lolsign:

Your finding with the temperature of the drop-ins is quite odd. 
Although I am actually coming to the conclusion that (like I did in my PC CPU overclocking phase) that if it works reliably - I don't actually care how hot it is 

* Swedpat* - I think with 3 x NiMH (which have quite level output, until near the end of discharge) then the output will be quite constant. With alkalines I think the output would 'fall off' during use, but the driver in the drop in would make the output 'more' constant than with the original incan. lamp.
I think output and runtime claims need to be taken 'with a pinch of salt'.

Although the 3D is brighter than the 2D (with either 6EXB of the MagLED), I find the 3D size a bit too big, and actually prefer a Mag 2D with 6AAs in a series adapter (so 7.2v) and the 6EX (4-6 cell) instead. I have plenty of rechargeable AAs to hand already (I don't 'do' alkaline). In fact I actually prefer the 2C size of the Mag. but don't have suitable NiMH cells for this size.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2008)

robm said:


> Your finding with the temperature of the drop-ins is quite odd.
> Although I am actually coming to the conclusion that (like I did in my PC CPU overclocking phase) that if it works reliably - I don't actually care how hot it is



I was/am the opposite... I lapped the heatsink, added AS5, installed higher CFM fans and improved the wire management & airflow within my case for a few measly degree less 

As for the drop-in temp whilst installed... I put it down to lower ambient temperature, less potent older Alkalines 1.3v each (I use them till they're virtually dead) and additional thermal transference to the head/optics :thinking: 



robm said:


> Although the 3D is brighter than the 2D (with either 6EXB of the MagLED), I find the 3D size a bit too big, and actually prefer a Mag 2D with 6AAs in a series adapter (so 7.2v) and the 6EX (4-6 cell) instead. I have plenty of rechargeable AAs to hand already *(I don't 'do' alkaline)*. In fact I actually prefer the 2C size of the Mag. but don't have suitable NiMH cells for this size.



I'm slowly transitioning over to NiMH (already done so with my smaller devices)... but I got a superb deal on some quality Varta Alkalines (3 pack) which were just perfect for powering a 3D Maglite, hence I purchased all the stock and should have sufficient to last the remainder of this year (and claim them as a tax deduction) :twothumbs


----------



## Swedpat (Jan 10, 2008)

robm said:


> *Swedpat* - I think with 3 x NiMH (which have quite level output, until near the end of discharge) then the output will be quite constant. With alkalines I think the output would 'fall off' during use, but the driver in the drop in would make the output 'more' constant than with the original incan. lamp.
> I think output and runtime claims need to be taken 'with a pinch of salt'.
> 
> Although the 3D is brighter than the 2D (with either 6EXB of the MagLED), I find the 3D size a bit too big, and actually prefer a Mag 2D with 6AAs in a series adapter (so 7.2v) and the 6EX (4-6 cell) instead. I have plenty of rechargeable AAs to hand already (I don't 'do' alkaline). In fact I actually prefer the 2C size of the Mag. but don't have suitable NiMH cells for this size.


 
robm,

6AA in a D2 seems to be a good solution when using recheargable batteries. But what is the brightness, is it even brighter than 3 batteries? 
The manufacturer states the same brightness undependent of the number of batteries, which then seems to be strange because higher brightness truely is a selling argument a manufacturer *shouldn't* avoid to advertise!

Regards, Patric


----------



## robm (Jan 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I was/am the opposite... I lapped the heatsink, added AS5, installed higher CFM fans and improved the wire management & airflow within my case for a few measly degree less



I did that too (although no lapping) and found that the best thing I did was stop using the CPU temperature monitoring software - if the computer doesn't crash under heavy load - it is cool enough 



> I'm slowly transitioning over to NiMH (already done so with my smaller devices)... but I got a superb deal on some quality Varta Alkalines (3 pack) which were just perfect for powering a 3D Maglite, hence I purchased all the stock and should have sufficient to last the remainder of this year (and claim them as a tax deduction) :twothumbs


I like to tell myself that by using NiMH that I am 'doing my bit', and ignore the 'cost' of shipping products around the world, and the small stockpile of aluminium (nasty production process) that makes up most of my collection 



Swedpat said:


> 6AA in a D2 seems to be a good solution when using recheargable batteries. But what is the brightness, is it even brighter than 3 batteries?
> The manufacturer states the same brightness undependent of the number of batteries, which then seems to be strange because higher brightness truely is a selling argument a manufacturer *shouldn't* avoid to advertise!



Patric,

The 6EX*B *(2-3 cell version) with 3 cells is the same output as the *6EX *(4-6 cell version) with 6 cells (about 100 lumens).
I only use these with AA NiMH, but these are Eneloop cells so perform well.

Who knows why manufacturers say what they do say :thinking: , but, 

I think in this case they want to make it easy to buy this product:
_- ' if you have a Mag C/D we have a product (well 2 actually but..) that (both) give(s) constant 140 lumens output',_ 
so the buying decision doesn't depend on - output vs cells vs host vs runtime etc...

On another note (and this is a case of do as I say not as I do), if you are considering changing your host JUST to be able to pick a better drop-in, you *may *be better choosing a new light altogether.
I however like Mags, and have a small family :lolsign:


----------



## Talkurt (Jan 10, 2008)

robm said:


> I find the 3D size a bit too big, and actually prefer a Mag 2D with 6AAs in a series adapter (so 7.2v) and the 6EX (4-6 cell) instead. I have plenty of rechargeable AAs to hand already (I don't 'do' alkaline). In fact I actually prefer the 2C size of the Mag. but don't have suitable NiMH cells for this size.



is there an adapter avalible to do 2d to 6aa atm? did some searching and found Fivemegas but that seems to be some time ago. And perhaps a bit noobish but do NiMHs give more volts than a primary, so therefor more light or would it be the same or negligible diff. thanks in advance, Pretty much looking for the easiest way to get the full lumens in a 2d package


----------



## robm (Jan 10, 2008)

There is the one from fivemega - this is a premium item of top quality 3AA, 6AA, 9AA & 12AA battery holders
There are also these from LITEmania Iwhich are more at the 'value' end #16 3AA to 1D Battery Holder Surplus Sale *Constant* : Luxeon, K2, Torch and other parts <Part 2>
Kai also has similar adapters 3AA/1D 6AA/2D 9AA/3D Battery Tray

These are series adapters and give approx 7.2v rather than 2.4-3v for the original 2D, so this gives the potential for more brightness, but obviously this depends on the choice of lamp.
6EXB would be used with the original 2D cells - approx 70* lumens
6EX with 6 cells (in 3AA/D adapters) - approx 100* lumens

Regarding 1.5v alkaline vs 1.2v NiMH - initially alkalines may supply higher voltage, but this drops off during the usage, and very quickly drops lower than the output of the NiMH, which stays quite level until the batteries are almost run down.

See here (shameless link steal from Curious_character 's post in another thread).
It explains this difference, and has runtime graphs which indicate this well.


*these are _my_ lumens in _my_ tests, but are consistent between multiple hosts and drop-ins.


----------



## Talkurt (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks, awsome information. need to search more next time


----------

